# Do you like to be stationary or mobile when listening to music?



## Clairvoyance Enough (Jul 25, 2014)

Now I certainly can't dance, but I get in 90 percent of my listening during walks and I can barely stand to be still and have music in my ears at the same time. If I'm in public I'll forgo the air-"conducting" and just settle for a jog if I get really excited, but if you ever caught me in the backyard you'd see me skipping and hopping and punching the air and shaking my fist to the beat for a good hour. Even for slow and somber pieces I like to be able to slowly mope along.

I wonder sometimes if this habit shortens my attention span; I do think I'm more likely to make it all the way through a long piece if I'm sitting, but if I like something enough it doesn't seem to matter. That said feel like I trade a bit of my receptivity to detail by moving about, and maybe there's an even more intense experience in letting all of that energy reverberate inside of you instead of releasing it.

What about you guys? How does one or the other influence your perception of the music?


----------



## DiesIraeCX (Jul 21, 2014)

I like to be somewhat stationary while listening to classical, I find I can concentrate on the music more. In fact, I prefer not to lie down and listen unless it's very late. I much prefer to sit on the couch with my headphones and just listen. Other outside factors include who's around me, I cannot listen to music while my son is running around the house. Another factor is my mood, for instance, today I was particularly irritable , I put on Tchaikovsky No. 4 and it only made it worse. I need to be in a decent mood to properly enjoy classical.


----------



## Fugue Meister (Jul 5, 2014)

Well I agree with DiesIraeVIX, if I'm listening to something new I tend to be sitting and trying more to concentrate on the music. However a great deal of what I listen to I have memorized so I do lots of things other than sitting, while listening. 

So really either or because I only listen to new music when I'm sitting around chatting with you folks and you point me in a direction I've never been, or just cruising youtube myself...


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I only listen in the car or when out walking on occasion. The effect for me is one of background music. I drift in and out of the music, so I catch parts, but the environmental noise drowns out much of the music and distracts me from it.

I like to be in the house for serious listening. When I want to really listen mindfully, I prefer to lie down on the floor between the speakers (feet pointing to the speakers and the lights off or my eyes closed). If I don't mind losing the stereo effect, reclined in a chair or flopped on my bed is nearly as good. Puttering around the house with light and mindless activity is fine for less intense listening, but there is a real risk of becoming distracted and missing the music. This is where my shotgun listening approach comes in: let the CD play 2-3 times, so that I have a few opportunities to catch the missed parts. It works pretty well for familiarizing myself with music, but is no substitute for mindful listening.

I definitely do not like headphones or ear buds. I don't like having my ears encased (and sweaty) or plugged. I like good speakers and some throttle to the volume for mindful listening, but not to a deafening degree. I try to imagine how loud it would sound if musicians were performing in my living room. Likewise, for mindful listening, I need solitude. I can't listen with someone around without being distracted. I have to be in the mood for mindful listening (or have a lot of time available to get into the mood, as for meditation), otherwise my mind tends to drift, no matter how good my intentions.


----------



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

Stationary, sitting in a chair with no distractions. However that can be a little selfish and so I tend to arrange my listening so it coincides with me being the only one home.


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

I prefer to listen to music that I love while I'm doing whatever. Sometimes I'm gardening, sometimes I'm enjoying a steak with my favorite amber ale, or I'm at work doing taxes for my clients. I guess you could say I'm retired from writing journal articles on history but now I have more odd jobs than fingers and toes to supplement my retirement, so I have ample opportunity to listen to the music I like. There's music for most any occasion in classical music (maybe not Hindustani classical music, opera, or throat singing while I'm with a client, hahahaha), so the real question is when there isn't music on, because I like for the music to be on.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2014)

I like to be hurtling through space at about 30 kilometres per second.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Always stationary, preferably in my own music room at home.

I never listen to music when driving, preferring to devote 100% of my attention "to the road".


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

some guy said:


> I like to be hurtling through space at about 30 kilometres per second.


Then those five-hour Wagner operas really do feel like they're lasting for years


----------



## Polyphemus (Nov 2, 2011)

Most listening done in my comfortably appointed prison sorry music room where no one else is disturbed by that 'racket'. Occasionally prisoners from other penal establishments are allowed to visit and reciprocal visits are of course part of the rehabilitation process. Alcohol may be served on these occasions. Outdoor listening is somewhat restricted due to an unfortunate propensity to automatically conduct certain sections of particular works (it looks a little strange in Grafton Street, even if its only the middle finger of the right hand).


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

It depends on the type of music. When I listen to Classical, it's mostly in my large leather listening chair, with a single malt handy. Dance (House, Techno/Trance) really demands some physical inertia, usually in proximity to other moving bodies.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

My ideal listening experience is in my old overstuffed green velvet chair which my wife draped with a different colored cloth so I could keep it, accompanied with a desk tray with the score. That's when every detail pops out.

I don't like to move when I'm listening to classical, but I have been known to laugh with delight at a Haydn quartet or raise my arms in exultation at a Bruckner cadence.


----------



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

My favorite place to listen is in my basement music room, sitting on a comfortable chair. That way, I can listen to music through my stereo system, which includes a turntable and a decent set of speakers. 

Unfortunately, most of my listening is either in my car (during each day's commute to work) or at work (with ear buds). Not ideal. But certainly better than no music!


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Stationary, mostly. I don't sit perfectly still and may even pace around the room. The key is whether the activity distracts my mind from the music.


----------



## rspader (May 14, 2014)

While on my longer runs prepping for marathons I listen to classical music. And, at my leisurely running pace, that's a lot of music.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

It depends on the music - if it's rhythmatic and exciting, I'll definitely be moving around. I'm often mobile when listening to Telemann, for eg. Haydn's Creation or the London Symphonies also incite movement, hehe. If I'm listening to a piece for the first time though, I tend to be still and concentrate fully on the music, at least until I 'get the point', after which I may start moving again, hehe.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

Manxfeeder said:


> My ideal listening experience is in my old overstuffed green velvet chair which my wife draped with a different colored cloth so I could keep it, accompanied with a desk tray with the score. That's when every detail pops out.
> 
> I don't like to move when I'm listening to classical, but I have been known to laugh with delight at a Haydn quartet or raise my arms in exultation at a Bruckner cadence.


Ahh, you've been known ... excellent, hehe.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

I prefer to be stationary, but I can swing both ways.

Chair dancing is always an option.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Manxfeeder said:


> My ideal listening experience is in my old overstuffed *green *velvet chair which my wife draped with a different colored cloth so I could keep it, accompanied with a desk tray with the score. That's when every detail pops out.
> 
> I don't like to move when I'm listening to classical, but I have been known to laugh with delight at a Haydn quartet or raise my arms in exultation at a Bruckner cadence.


Those kinds of purposeful chairs are always green for some reason.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Almost all my listening is done while pretty much stationary.

Very little of the music I listen to would be conducive to background listening. I go out of the way to take the time to listen when that is my primary activity, so I can fully concentrate on the music.



brotagonist said:


> I like to be in the house for serious listening. When I want to really listen mindfully, I prefer to lie down on the floor between the speakers (feet pointing to the speakers and the lights off or my eyes closed).


Very few speakers are designed to be accurate that far off axis. The high frequencies will be compromised due to directivity and the rest of the range will be compromised due to lobing and comb filtering. Speakers are designed to sum the output of the various drivers at at least 6', but more likely 10' away, and on axis to the tweeter.

Here's just one example of what is happening just 15 degrees off of vertical axis:









This particular speaker has a 18 db dip at about 3500 hz. Almost every instrument has some output in that range. Almost every speaker will have some sort of detrimental effect of being vertically off axis, usually in that important 3 -4 khz range.

Far be it for me to criticize your listening habits. But just thought I'd point out the sonic compromise you are probably making.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Sometimes I listen to music when writing on stationery. Hope that helps.


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

I'm stationmobile. My body is recumbent, and my mind is traveling.


----------



## Andolink (Oct 29, 2012)

Stationary, slightly reclining with head on cushion, zero background noise, room dark if it's night time. I try to minimize all distractions.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm with those who remain stationary for unknown works, the bulk of my listening these days, but I'm more active when it is a known piece. I've been known to pound my fist into my thigh during the climatic parts. This holds true for any genre. Once after an especially good Yes concert DVD, I woke up with bruises on my thigh and thought I had contracted a horrible disease until I remembered.

I sometimes listen to hard rock and throw myself about the living room for exercise. But again this is only with well known pieces.


----------



## Conky (Apr 1, 2013)

I like to listen to classical two ways: on my headphones while taking a walk, and laying down with my eyes closed and the music playing on speakers. The second one is better for deep concentration (for me, at least), but the first is good for "getting to know" a piece.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

You do know that the Sony Walkman (audio cassette player) first came on the market in 1980, and prior that, music on your person, with earphones, was limited to a transistor radio, if it had FM at all, and the 'choice' was what was being broadcast by whichever station you could tune in?

This is truly a *post-modern question* which I find pretty risible. The idea any of us, on the move, could be listening to whatever we want, playlist of choice, is then also _a *post-modern* indulgence_.

Yeah, I love to move to music, not just specifically music written for the dance... do so often enough _at home_ when I've got a piece playing...

but, the Q in the OP? Sorry, has me giggling any time I think of it.


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

I also have the privilege of being able to listen to music while I work, since I do landscaping. But I don't listen to Classical when I'm outside sweating bullets and lugging around lawn equipment... doesn't feel right. Luckily, I'm a fan of many genres.


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

IT depends, but I'm usually moving: walking, in the shower, cooking. But that's usually for music I'm already familiar with, or if I'm more in the mood for background music than "serious listening"

Serious listening I go for a walk on a route that's pretty mindless, so I can focus on the music. Or I listen to something when I'm in the car, not driving.


----------



## Janspe (Nov 10, 2012)

I've noticed that when I'm moving - walking, running, sitting in the bus, whatever - and the environment changes all the time, I'm able to concentrate better on what I hear. Live concerts are of course a different matter entirely.

Being completely stationary while listening makes my mind wander off much easier. Maybe that's a sign of a short attention span or something. But at the moment I'm really enjoying my long walks accompanied by great music. To each his own, I guess.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Janspe said:


> Being completely stationary while listening makes my mind wander off much easier. *Maybe that's a sign of a short attention span or ....*


*Uh... ya think so?* 

or... maybe more people than you think also find their minds 'wandering off' to where the piece of music _takes them_ while they are sitting still listening to it.

Try it some time!


----------



## Janspe (Nov 10, 2012)

Well, not really! In reality I think it's just a sign of the awesome and enormously useful skill of letting my mind wander off quite randomly. 

That being said, I've come to accept the fact that I'm simply not attentive enough to effectively concentrate on listening to music while being totally still and doing nothing else. This is the case especially when I'm listening to something I'm not familiar with.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Janspe said:


> Well, not really! In reality I think it's just a sign of the awesome and enormously useful skill of letting my mind wander off quite randomly.
> 
> That being said, I've come to accept the fact that I'm simply not attentive enough to effectively concentrate on listening to music while being totally still and doing nothing else. *This is the case especially when I'm listening to something I'm not familiar with.*


All the better reason to 'just sit still and listen,' LOL.

But, you are right, or it is another way to get there, by putting on an unfamiliar piece and then going about on some other business, you can get more gently and generally, over several repetitions of said piece, more at home with the overall lay of the land -- after which it may be easier (and more comfortable) to then 'just sit and listen.'

Works both or either way. I do wonder about a younger generation brought up with music videos, i.e. an expectation for a video or slide-show, some visual 'accompaniment' to go with the music, as having so affected that younger generation that they find it usual to not be able to sit still and 'just listen' to a piece of music.

Generations prior the music video generation never expected any other 'show' -- or visuals -- with the music unless they were at a live performance: classical, watching the players perform / pop, maybe a slide show (before multiple screen projections became a part and parcel of pop concerts.)

It is quite possible you've been brought up with this, and feel somehow deprived when there is 'nothing else but the music' going on.


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

We're in the generation of extreme restlessness.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Vesuvius said:


> We're in the generation of extreme restlessness.


From another perspective, so overloaded with stimuli -- expected in all forms of entertainment -- that a stimulating classical piece now may strike some as 'missing something' where it is in fact missing nothing.

Ditto for understatement or subtlety across the board, those also not 'missing anything' -- but likely far too tame / lame if you've been brought up with non-stop busy and 'epic' everything


----------



## opus55 (Nov 9, 2010)

While I do most of my listening sitting at desk it is refreshing to listen while walking or riding bicycle. I enjoy music in any situation that is.


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

PetrB said:


> From another perspective, so overloaded with stimuli -- expected in all forms of entertainment -- that a stimulating classical piece now may strike some as 'missing something' where it is in fact missing nothing.
> 
> Ditto for understatement or subtlety across the board, those also not 'missing anything' -- but likely far too tame / lame if you've been brought up with non-stop busy and 'epic' everything


Being busy for the sake of it is quite lame. It's an interesting contrast to see, though... annoying it may seem. Subtlety and quietude has never looked so lovely.


----------

